# Marijuana Grow Box



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 3, 2008)

A basic box to grow some green! It's still a little wobbly, but I ran out of wood for more supports. Going to need a few more sheets of plywood as well for the walls. Anyways, what I'm thinking, maybe a sog, or split it down the middle for a veg chamber and a flower chamber. But I started it in mind of simply having a single mother plant to take clones from with the box standing upright. I'm planning on having a small seperate room for rooting clones. Anyways, this is what I've got cooking at the moment, enjoy.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice can we get some more info, like dimensions? and nice job bro!


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 4, 2008)

The veg room van be much smaller, allowing for much more flowering space. One mother plant can produce many clones for flowering!

Cut down on Veg and introduce more babies to the flower chamber!

Peace!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry guys, measurements might have to come later, but off the top of my head, the box is 3 feet wide. Sadly, I cannot move the box out of the room it is in! The doorway to the room is about an inch less than that of the box's dimensions... Ah well, no biggie. It's here to stay.

I was thinking about installing a sliding door to seperate the room to cut it into two rooms if needed/wanted. I'm thinking a computer fan on each CFL bulb to keep them moderately cool, so that any foilage that comes in contact will be OK. More plans to come, exhaust, intake... in the summer I know its going to get freakin stuffy in there... 

Anyways, here's some progress I made today.


----------



## 666blazer666 (Apr 6, 2008)

looking good so far keep us updated


----------



## smokybear (Apr 6, 2008)

Looking good so far my friend. Nice work there. Keep us posted on your progress. Can't wait to see some plants in there. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 7, 2008)

Planning on putting power bars with light sockets along the frame on the inside. This will provide all-around light that the plant will most certainly love.
Going to hang lights above the plant(s) using hooks for easy heightening/shortening of the light distance. Going to look for computer fans + adapters. Also going to leave a temp guage out here for a while, see if it's suitable for a plant to live in, so that I can finally move my babies out of my room and get some sleep in darkness for once.  Pics soon, doing more work today. It should be ready to house a few plants later today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

nice nice man, thats what im kinda planning on making after my this grow or something.. haha i hear ya mental luckily i got a guest room thats never used though... yup my guest room, grow closet got its window covered completley so its getin stale in mine..you work out i do when im high especially, people think im crazy but really got to high of tolerance. Goodluck cuzz and stay real.


----------



## Roken (Jun 13, 2008)

Looking good Man,
                         Cant wait to see the box in action! It's a real green room.  What kind of light are you going to be using in this?  also what strain do you think will work great for that?.  Interested in seeing the outcome!  Good luck and keep us posted, Peace and Love!!!!!!
Roken.


----------

